
Malicious Chinese SDK in 1,200 iOS Apps with Billions of Installs - cyrksoft
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/08/24/malicious-chinese-sdk-in-1200-ios-apps-with-billions-of-installs-causing-major-privacy-concerns-to-hundreds-of-millions-of-consumers/#1aa180391aa0
======
innagadadavida
The main accusation is this:

> Since brands pay ad networks for successful mobile app installs, the
> Mintegral SDK would then quickly send out a fake click and “claim credit”
> for the app install, Grander says.

Basically, they are faking clicks if users installed an app after seeing the
ad but not clicking on it. Looks like a gray area and will be interesting to
see what the ad networks and Apple will do about this.

